# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Pipo C2, smartwatches, PiPO Technology, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PiPO Technology

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pipo C2 Smartwatch Unveiled For $32"

by Julian Horsey
March 6, 2015

----------

